# Marlboro NY AKC Retriever HT Seminar - Nov 1, 2014



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I didn't put this in events b/c it's not only Golden Retrievers 
I think it belongs here.
Mods ok / please move it if it doesn't - thx.

November 1 2014
Marlboro, New York

Retriever Hunting Test Judge Seminar 
Presenter: Jerry Mann 
Sponsoring Club: Westchester Retriever Club
Contact Information: 
Kathy Guarino - 626 LATTINTOWN RD. MARLBORO NY 12542.
Email: [email protected] 
Phone: (914) 474-8996 

Registration fees $35 member / $45 non-member, includes 
Seminar materials, morning refreshments and lunch

Make Checks payable to WESTCHESTER RETRIEVER CLUB & mail to GUARINO FARMS - 626 LATTINTOWN RD - MARLBORO NY 12542
- include name, address, email address & cell phone number with payment 
& A CONFIRMATION email will be sent upon receipt of your payment/registration


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I took a seminar with him last spring. He was very good and set up a lot of different testing setups. I would definitely take another seminar from him again. He really did a very good job on explaining the 1 to 10 scale of grading.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

boomers_dawn said:


> Presenter: Jerry Mann


Jerry is a good guy who knows his stuff! He's been in the dog games for years ... actually decades. I'm sure that the attendees will learn a lot.

FTGoldens


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If they offer the Advanced seminar in your area, make sure to attend. Jerry can set up a very challenging test in the field. He knows how to place a bird where it will be difficult for the dog to come up with it.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes Swampcollie! 
I saw that Finger Lakes Retriever Club is having the 2 day seminar in Mexico NY Sept and got all excited .. but it's 6 hours away, that's too much.
Too bad b/c they're having the second day in the field evaluating 3 dogs at all levels in 3 series, THAT would be a GREAT way to learn.

I let my # expire and now need to start over, been waiting for one in my area.
Works out well, it's one of my clubs and Guarino Farms is awesome... and close.
and $35. and food! can't beat that.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Event update:

Presenter =
*Russ Reavis*
*Executive Field Rep.*
*Sporting Group*


----------

